# Bike motor?



## halfatruck (Feb 7, 2013)

Anyone ever seen anything like this?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140914455562?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2013)

Although some companies did use this powerplant to power bikes/scooters, the weld quality (or lack there of)on the intake leaves me to believe this was a home brew contraption. bri.
ps; what "wheel" were you speaking of in my pm?


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

*The Big Wheel*

What's the big wheel with vents at the opposite end of the pulley axle? It doesn't look like it's supposed to have a band around it. The spark plug cable looks like it goes into it on the left side of the first picture. I cant imagine a huge wheel like that spinning out one side of a bike and between the legs of the rider. Am I missing something really obvious here?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> What's the big wheel with vents at the opposite end of the pulley axle? It doesn't look like it's supposed to have a band around it. The spark plug cable looks like it goes into it on the left side of the first picture. I cant imagine a huge wheel like that spinning out one side of a bike and between the legs of the rider. Am I missing something really obvious here?




Some of these were mounted above the rear wheel.


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 7, 2013)

It's possible the 'wheel' (with the vents) is a cover over a flywheel.......


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> I cant imagine a huge wheel like that spinning out one side of a bike and between the legs of the rider. Am I missing something really obvious here?




As Brian said, "some of these were mounted above the rear wheel." But some weren't... that's not rust on the cover, it's DRIED BLOOD!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2013)

That is the "air cooling fan/shroud" It's a single cylinder "Power products" powerhead. They made a twin also.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> that's not rust on the cover, it's DRIED BLOOD!




The blood might have alot to do with the feather caught in the (huge) fan/wheel/shroud.


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> The blood might have alot to do with the feather caught in the (huge) fan/wheel/shroud.




So you're saying that you think it came off of one of those motorized flying bikes?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2013)

...maybe it want's to be a "Chickenpower" engine popular in the 1960-70's


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2013)

*The Early Days of Bicycle Flight*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...EA-what-do-you-think&highlight=flying+bicycle


----------



## bricycle (Feb 7, 2013)

The engine was mounted horizontal, as the float bowl on carb is facing us, so this is the bottom of motor we are viewing in main pic.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> So you're saying that you think it came off of one of those motorized flying bikes?




Yes - exactly, the free range ones.


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> Yes - exactly, the free range ones.




A free range motorized flying bike?


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 7, 2013)

*Its to a lawn mower*

I found some info about it here, scroll down a bit   http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=240706


----------



## Boris (Feb 7, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I found some info about it here, scroll down a bit   http://www.mytractorforum.com/showthread.php?t=240706




Good find! So now we know its from a lawn and free range chicken mowing motorized low flying bike.


----------



## halfatruck (Feb 7, 2013)

A lawn mower????


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

*Buttercup*

Wow - amazing find, it's exactly that! A free range chicken mowing motorized low flying bike from a lawn, otherwise known as a Buttercup with a deck!


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 7, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...EA-what-do-you-think&highlight=flying+bicycle
> View attachment 83135




Please tell me someone here has the plans for this.
This looks like a really awesome was to severely damage one of my bikes, and myself for that matter.


----------



## babyjesus (Feb 7, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> Please tell me someone here has the plans for this.
> This looks like a really awesome was to severely damage one of my bikes, and myself for that matter.




Where I live, every year they have this 'home made flying machine' competition where people come along with their 'machines' and from a high point on the edge of the lake they have to fly off and go as far as they can before lading in the lake. The one who 'flys' the farthest wins. The winner is almost always somebody who makes a contraption with wings based on the a bicycle because they pick up the most speed before flying off over the water - some of them look very similar to what you see in that image. It's actually really cool and quite amazing. It's also very surprising how far they go, all things considered. Sometimes they have a propellor incorporated in the bicycle drive train so it spins as they cycle forward.  Nobaody has made it accross the lake, not even close, but it's about half a mile accross


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2013)

Would pedaling a tandem make you fly twice as far?


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2013)

vincev said:


> Would pedaling a tandem make you fly twice as far?




No! Unless there's two people pedaling.


----------



## vincev (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you Dave for that observation.#1977


----------



## petritl (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think it will be put back on a bicycle but would be a neat gokart engine for a vintage gokart race scheduled in the fall of 2013.


----------

